# Bloquer l'acces Internet d'une application ?



## lainbebop (16 Novembre 2008)

Voilà, tout est dans le titre, pour l'instant j'utilise little snitch pour bloquer l'acces, mais j'aimerai trouver un moyen qui ne requiert pas de lancer un logiciel à chaque démarrage..
N'y a-t-il pas une solution via Terminal ? 
Je précise que j'ai (grace à little snitch) le nom des serveurs à bloquer.
merci!


----------



## ntx (16 Novembre 2008)

Le FW utilisé par Apple ipfw est accessible en ligne de commande. A toi de faire tes scripts pour l'utiliser à ta guise.


----------

